# Feedback on Transfer suppliers



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi.

I just purchase used (barely used, I could call it new) DK16 heat press from Geo Knight.

Could you share with me a good source for custom transfers that you use. I have Stahls Transfer Express close to me, Ace Transfers in Springfield Ohio and I was wandering if there is anyone else that you would recommend. I'm interested in custom or stock plastisol transfers, numbers and names and rhinestone transfers.

Being new to this (I have been doing screen printing and embroidery for a while) is there any other kind of transfer that you would suggest and why.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

A lot people like both TE and Ace, if they are close then I would get samples from both and use them. Howard Sportwear and Dowling are also highly regarded. If you want more, there are dozens and dozens of threads with recommendations.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I like Semo and Proworld... both companies have great products and they are very responsive to emails.
SEMO Imprints - Home
Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rick forgot to mention he has this valuable tool: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html*


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I discovered all the info on previous threads. I have found many companies, but I was wandering which ones are good.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

If you are getting custom made transfers I can tell
you that I have had great experience and a great
end product from Transfer Express.

I had a communication problem with one person
answering the phone there but I can say that
the problem was fixed asap by the supervisors
and I ordered from them although the cost was
a bit higher than the competition.

They know what they are doing and after you send
the artwork via their website you will get a phone
call and your order will be moving forward.

We use the Goof Proof transfers and I can say
they are amazing plastisol printed products.

As long as you follow the instructions and make
sure you PRE-HEAT your lower platten for 60 
seconds and then the garmet for a few to get
the moisture out they go on like butter.

If you have a problem with the transfer you can
pick up the phone and they will walk you through.

I have been test washing T-shirts for weeks now
and there is no sign of failure and they are holding
up as well as our shop screen prints.


I would suggest that you get their ink color chart 
so that your colors match up with their inks. This
can always be a problem and their site doesn't 
really have samples that you can view the true
color on your computer monitor with.


When you check the pricing on custom transfers
remember that the original order is always more
expensive than the follow up order of the same design.

You start off with a custom design and that is under
the PLUS Pricing. After the original order your design
is then changed to the Easy Print pricing. 

To me.. the quality is worth every penny.



Hope that helps.


----------

